

Yet another woman in gaming has been driven from her home by death threats - johannh
http://wehuntedthemammoth.com/2014/10/11/yet-another-woman-in-gaming-has-been-driven-from-her-home-by-death-threats/

======
jardaroh
The organiser behind gamergate is speaking up against this kind of behaviour
every day. This is not a gamegate thing and we see this kind of bullying from
the anti gamergate side to an equal extent. The problem of cyberbullying,
threats and doxxing is not a particular demographic or one side of an issue,
the problem is bad parenting.

